# 2 psd-dateien zusammenfügen



## EchseKiuta (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

Habe eine Frage! Ich möchte 2 psd-Dateien zu einer zusammenfügen und natürlich die Ebenen behalten! Kann mir wer helfen?

Gruss EchseKiuta


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. August 2004)

Hi,

nicht schlagen, wenn das jetzt eine blöde Antwort ist, aber ich würde beide BIlder öffnen, in einem alle Ebenen verbinden und die per Drag&Drop in das zweite Bild ziehen. 

Gruß


----------



## King Euro (12. August 2004)

Das einzige was mir einfällt:

Eine Ebene nach der anderen in die andere Szene reinziehen (drag&drop) und dann neu ausrichten!

BZW:
Und das wird dir besser gefallen!
Alle Szenen, die du Kopieren willst in einen Ebenensatz machen und dann wie oben erwähnt rüberziehen, so brauchst du auch nur einmal ausrichten!

:edit:
Ach zu langsam!
Aber ich finde meine Antwort besser!


----------



## EchseKiuta (12. August 2004)

mmmh...

ja danke schon mal! Aber das ist nicht das was ich will;-) Weil wenn ich die ebenen reduziere, dann verändert sich der Gesamteindruck komischerweise!

Greetz Echse


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. August 2004)

.. mit "Ebenen verbinden" meinte ich nicht "auf eine Ebene reduzieren". Es genügt, die Ebenen zu verbinden (im Ebenenexplorer mit dem Kettensymbol) - die Ebenen werden tatsächlich alle herübergezogen.

Gruß

EDIT: @einen Beitrag tiefer:
Mag mit der Version zusammenhängen, ich habe PS7 und es geht, ich habe es eben ausprobiert..


----------



## EchseKiuta (12. August 2004)

mmh....habs versucht...klappt irgendwie nicht! Hab dieses Ketensymbol da reingemacht aber per "Drag&Drop" kommt dan nur die selektierteEbene "rüber"


----------



## German (12. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von EchseKiuta _
> *Habe eine Frage! Ich möchte 2 psd-Dateien zu einer zusammenfügen und natürlich die Ebenen behalten!  *


Erst alle Ebenen verbinden, 
dann auf den Pfeilbutton rechts oben in der Ebenenpalette klicken, 
"Neuer Satz aus verbundenen Ebenen",
Rechts-Klick auf Ebenensatz,
"Ebenensatz duplizieren",
Ziel: die andere PSD,
[OK],
feddisch


----------



## EchseKiuta (12. August 2004)

danke!

Genau das habe ich gebraucht! Eigentlich ist alles einfach, man muss es nur wissen;-)! Danke für alle Bemühungen!

Greetz Echse


----------



## King Euro (12. August 2004)

Ist das nicht das, was ich gesagt habe?¿?  *confused*


----------

